# Pie



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this the pie bomb forum?

Club Pie?










This could get ugly (uhhhh -- thanks Shilala). Pies do not travel all that well. Pecan pies -- a la this little beauty ggainey slapped me with -- tend to ooze a sweet sticky substance in the heat and humidity. As a result, Greg's note was more or less plastered to the inside of the box. Hence all the rips and tears. Will this stop me from eating the pie. No. But damn guys -- these things cost more to ship than to buy. Not that it's unappreciated. My ever expanding waistline thanks you. My 15-yo son thanks you. Grace & her daughter, Lauren, thank you. It's just that I feel a little bad that the shipping is so expensive.

Everyone else should send two to maximize the efficiancy of the postage. Fukkers.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, be glad it was pecan. He could have sent you a different kind of pie BS).. :r

On a side note, do you rock Disturbed? (I ask because your avatar is the cover of their new CD)


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Ironfreak said:


> On a side note, do you rock Disturbed?


I'm down with the sickness


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

massphatness said:


> I'm down with the sickness


Nice!!

On the new CD, Inside the Fire is raw, but The Night is better.. :tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I'm down with the sickness


sorry dude, you're not cool enough. go back to the golf courses with the other old men past their prime

and oh ya, nice pie

stearns


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Vin, Just be glad it wasn't a cake!!!









BTW - Nice hit!!!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

haha! pie bomb! :tu Nice hit.

more to come?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

MMMmmmm:dr

A southern favorite :tu


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> Hey Vin, Just be glad it wasn't a cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I truely enjoy this picture of Darrell.. :r


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

AHAHA I totally forgot about the pie thing....let me see what I can do


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice glass of MIlk would go good with that!!!
Vin your eyes must of got HUGE!!!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

JordanWexler said:


> haha! pie bomb! :tu Nice hit.
> 
> _* more to come?*_


:chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

He could have sent you Strawberry Pie. Then it would have looked like somebody sent you a dead cat. :r

Nice tasty hit.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

JordanWexler said:


> haha! pie bomb! :tu Nice hit.
> 
> more to come?


:r - this could be the Pie A Day Club!!! That one got there quick!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Is there a list of pies Vin likes


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ironfreak said:


> I truely enjoy this picture of Darrell.. :r


:r why does he look so happy?


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> Is there a list of pies Vin likes


Yep

1. Everything
2. See #1

Chas


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

BigVito said:


> Is there a list of pies Vin likes


so long as pie is in the name, it resembles a pie, its sweet tasting, its in the shape of a circle, or its edible... vin likes it

stearns


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r:r
how bout pizza?


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

BigVito said:


> :r:r
> how bout pizza?


nothing like a good pizza pie

stearns


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

someone get him a pizza pie :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Two pies?
I never thought of that. Dammit.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I predict there will be at least one more delivery to Vin's tomorrow. And the pizza pie idea is classic!!! Vin is Italian after all. A few key strokes on the Internet and the delivery men are lining up at the door!

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> I predict there will be at least one more delivery to Vin's tomorrow. And the pizza pie idea is classic!!! Vin is Italian after all. A few key strokes on the Internet and the delivery men are lining up at the door!
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk


:r:r to funny George!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Vin,

Does *Georgio's Pizza *Deliver?

Or how about *Clockwork Pizza?

They both sound good 

*What do you like on your pizza *PIE*?

Chas


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Pizza Express in Maynard delivers. They may take a credit card over the phone: 978-897-9575.

I'll be home around 6 on Tuesday. How about a large meat lovers with a side of kiss my ass?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Vin!!!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Pizza Express in Maynard delivers. They may take a credit card over the phone: 978-897-9575.
> 
> I'll be home around 6 on Tuesday. How about a large meat lovers with a side of kiss my ass?


My guess is that you should probably have friends over. 
I'm not sure if the kiss my ass is gonna work out. Try to talk real nice to the Delivery Boy and tip real heavy, anything can happen. :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

It truley must be "pick on Vin this Summer". The a$$ whipping continues  Well done with the pie. I almost fell like I need to bomb Vin just because...


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

Volt said:


> It truley must be "pick on Vin this Summer". The a$$ whipping continues  Well done with the pie. I almost fell like I need to bomb Vin just because...


do it... its fun

stearns


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe if I make it up there I'll hand deliver the Pizza Pie.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree that we should all bomb Vinny at least once in life...


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

DBall said:


> I agree that we should all bomb Vinny at least once in life...


*And better yet all on the same day!:bl:bl:bl

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

NOT!!!

STS
*


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Savor the Stick said:


> *And better yet all on the same day!:bl:bl:bl*
> 
> *:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk*
> 
> ...


:r

You are something else bud :chk


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Vin might need a talkin too after all these pies.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Vin might need a talkin too after all these pies.


Did the bday card make him do it?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Vin might need a talkin too after all these pies.


NICE ONE!!!

I wished I thought of it.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Today is the best day in the history of days. Today is the day I received a Jumbo Wicked Whoopie Pie from gnukfu. As chance would have it, I am familiar with these delicious confections as my company sent them out as client gifts last year. They are the second most delicious thing I will put in my mouth today. George, my brother, you have outdone yourself -- and that is saying something.

I included a Lowe's Gift Card in the pic for two reasons. One, it gives you a sense of just how freakin' big the whoopie pie is, and two, it is an homage to Shilala. He spends all his free time in Lowe's and lives by their motto: You Can Do It. We Can Help.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Dang, kinda puts my pecan pie to shame.





massphatness said:


> Today is the best day in the history of days. Today is the day I received a Jumbo Wicked Whoopie Pie from gnukfu. As chance would have it, I am familiar with these delicious confections as my company sent them out as client gifts last year. They are the second most delicious thing I will put in my mouth today. George, my brother, you have outdone yourself -- and that is saying something.
> 
> I included a Lowe's Gift Card in the pic for two reasons. One, it gives you a sense of just how freakin' big the whoopie pie is, and two, it is an homage to Shilala. He spends all his free time in Lowe's and lives by their motto: You Can Do It. We Can Help.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ggainey said:


> Dang, kinda puts my pecan pie to shame.


Well I think it makes your pie as special.

You took the funds and time to send a thoughtful bomb/gift to a fellow gorilla just as George did.

I don't see one _*more*_ "special" than the other.

Al


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey thanks for the reply, but I was only kidding. I am having a ball.

:tu:tu:tu:tu



ahc4353 said:


> Well I think it makes your pie as special.
> 
> You took the funds and time to send a thoughtful bomb/gift to a fellow gorilla just as George did.
> 
> ...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ggainey said:


> Dang, kinda puts my pecan pie to shame.


Really? A guy I've never met, never interacted with, never PM'd or chatted with takes it upon himself to hunt down a pecan pie, package it up, type a note, get my addy, go to the post office and ship it off to me? Shame? Brother -- I was effusive in my praise of gnukfu's pie not to shame yours, but because George has become one of my dearest friends on this site. He's about as good a dude as you will ever meet anywhere -- cigar forum or otherwise.

Do not make the mistake of selling a gift short: ever. Your pie means as much to me as any as I will receive. That old cliche "It's the thought that counts" is a cliche for a reason: because it *IS* the thought that counts.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Enjoy Vin - I've heard their reputation but never had one. Must be a Massachusetts karma thing.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

massphatness said:


> Today is the best day in the history of days. Today is the day I received a Jumbo Wicked Whoopie Pie from gnukfu. As chance would have it, I am familiar with these delicious confections as my company sent them out as client gifts last year. They are the second most delicious thing I will put in my mouth today. George, my brother, you have outdone yourself -- and that is saying something.
> 
> I included a Lowe's Gift Card in the pic for two reasons. One, it gives you a sense of just how freakin' big the whoopie pie is, and two, it is an homage to Shilala. He spends all his free time in Lowe's and lives by their motto: You Can Do It. We Can Help.


Come on Vin....2 bites!!!:r:r


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

I have read your other posts, and I think I realize that you (and all the guys here) are truly appreciative folks. Once again, it was a joke when I said he outdid me. Once again I am having a ball, bit I do appreciate the kind words. Look forward to bombing some more of the Massachusetts CSers.

:tu:chk



massphatness said:


> Really? A guy I've never met, never interacted with, never PM'd or chatted with takes it upon himself to hunt down a pecan pie, package it up, type a note, get my addy, go to the post office and ship it off to me? Shame? Brother -- I was effusive in my praise of gnukfu's pie not to shame yours, but because George has become one of my dearest friends on this site. He's about as good a dude as you will ever meet anywhere -- cigar forum or otherwise.
> 
> Do not make the mistake of selling a gift short: ever. Your pie means as much to me as any as I will receive. That old cliche "It's the thought that counts" is a cliche for a reason: because it *IS* the thought that counts.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ggainey said:


> I have read your other posts, and I think I realize that you (and all the guys here) are truly appreciative folks. Once again, it was a joke when I said he outdid me. Once again I am having a ball, bit I do appreciate the kind words. Look forward to bombing some more of the Massachusetts CSers.
> 
> :tu:chk


Your post & mine crossed -- I left my reply up though because I think it's important for newer guys to see.

And I have A LOT of Massachusetts addys if you need them. :hn


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> Come on Vin....2 bites!!!:r:r


I bet Nick (Dragonman) could do it in two bites!!


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Yessiree I think I will be needing some of those.:gn:chk



massphatness said:


> Your post & mine crossed -- I left my reply up though because I think it's important for newer guys to see.
> 
> And I have A LOT of Massachusetts addys if you need them. :hn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Holee friggin George Pie!!! :r :r :r
That really is unreal. You ain't right, Georgy.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool Guys!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

You mass ass's are a bunch of tools.:tu

But.....George is still the man. Nice pie buddy.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Come on Vin....2 bites!!!:r:r


C'mon, Dave... it's not like he's Dragonman:


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

You mean to tell me Vin didn't get a single pie today. Come on.:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Got home late last night ... the family couldn't wait on me to dig into the Apple Crumb bomb that hit during the day. Currently, this one is going down as an annonymous hit. It was sent from a pie company in VA without a note or packing slip. So thanks whoever you are, but don't be shy ... I'd love to know who sent this delicious looking thing!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

"Gurkha wh0re. Cookie slut. Pieface." :r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Got home late last night ... the family couldn't wait on me to dig into the Apple Crumb bomb that hit during the day. Currently, this one is going down as an annonymous hit. It was sent from a pie company in VA without a note or packing slip. So thanks whoever you are, but don't be shy ... I'd love to know who sent this delicious looking thing!


That one came from me... It was part of Scott's contest. Looks good as hell, man! :tu

(dammit... now I'm hungry)


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

DBall said:


> That one came from me... It was part of Scott's contest. Looks good as hell, man! :tu
> 
> (dammit... now I'm hungry)


*THANKS, DAN!*

It does look good as hell ... I wouldn't know what it tastes like though.  (sigh) Maybe tonite!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Stearns hooked me up at our little mini-herf last night with a couple of Massachusetts-fresh pies from a local bakery. Yummmy! There goes the Atkins diet ...  again.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice pair there Vin!!!! Never thought I would say that to you. Great hit Ben!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Nice pair there Vin!!!! Never thought I would say that to you. Great hit Ben!!


:r!

Nice job BEN!!


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, that was a nice pair last night.


----------

